# Pellet Smoker Questions - 1st Time Buyer



## hillerhalf (Mar 5, 2018)

Looking to purchase my first pellet smoker.  

Had my eyes set on the Traeger Pro Series 22, but now Cabela's just came out with their own Pro Series 24" Elliptical.  For $600 it looks like a real good deal.  Has the pellet clean out and the searing station.

Looking for anyone's thoughts and suggestions.  If not these two brands, any others I should be considering?  Thanks!


----------



## old sarge (Mar 5, 2018)

Might be a Camp Chef Woodwind with Cabella’s name.


----------



## bconrey (Mar 5, 2018)

Just getting started with my pellet grill (two cooks so far) so I’ll defer to others on which brands/options are better. Chiming in to say that I saw my Pit Boss 820D at my local Lowe’s for $499. Bigger than the Traeger 22, slightly smaller than the 34.


----------



## Waterville Jesse (Mar 5, 2018)

Look at Green Mountain Grills. Better built IMHO. Less temp swing and more controllable. I have cooked on both.


----------



## ross77 (Mar 5, 2018)

There are lots of choices these days. 

Depends on your budget and features you want. 

Consider the length of warranty as pellet smokers have more components than other coolers.


----------



## hillerhalf (Mar 5, 2018)

Well I was going to spend $800 on the Traeger Pro Series 22.  Just wondering if I could save a couple hundred with that Cabelas model.  After reading a few of these forums though the Camp Chef Woodwind seems like a pretty solid machine.  I would be willing to spend up to $900.


----------



## WesBigs (Mar 6, 2018)

hillerhalf said:


> Well I was going to spend $800 on the Traeger Pro Series 22.  Just wondering if I could save a couple hundred with that Cabelas model.  After reading a few of these forums though the Camp Chef Woodwind seems like a pretty solid machine.  I would be willing to spend up to $900.



I was looking at the Traeger and ended up going with the Woodwind after reading many comments and reviews. Im looking forward to see how it works.
If you order off of their website you get a free cover and bag of pellets along with free shipping. Fast too. I ordered it on saturday night and Fedex says it will be here Thursday. The worst part is we just got 10" of fresh snow on the back patio last night so it might be a bit longer until I can smoke some ribs.:(


----------



## Waterville Jesse (Mar 6, 2018)

Right on. I like the idea of the sear box right on the side of the smoker. I have to fire up the propane BBQ to sear after I smoke on my gmg.


----------



## hillerhalf (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks everyone, appreciate the input.  Is there a different thread on when to utilize the sear box?  I have heard it is a cool add on.  But how and when do you use the sear box?  Before smoking?  After smoking?


----------



## ross77 (Mar 6, 2018)

Usually for reverse searing steaks and burgers. I always smoke first as hot meat won’t absorb much smoke.


----------

